# Bait Boat in Pensacola



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey everyone. I sometimes read about the bait boat out of the Pensacola Pass, but I have never been able to find it. I know that the bait boat in Destin is on 80, but I have not been able to find what channel the boat in Pensacola is on. Any help would be great. I am planning a trip out to the edge tom. and sometimes it is quicker to buy than to find. Thanksfor the help.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

channel 11


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks a bunch. Is it out there all week?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Kind of sporatic this time of year. Give the thread a little time, theBait Man is on the forum he'll respond and let you know.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks again. I will be patient.

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic196402-2-1.aspx?Highlight=bait

He posted saying that he will be out there till Oct 31. As always, it depends on if and how much bait he catches as to whether you can catch him out there. It's best to call him on the VHF or cell.


----------

